# Anadara : Shell Tankers



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

This was my second ship, we were sent to join her in Rotterdam, we were in a hotel for about 3 days, we brought the ship to England and I signed off.


----------



## Bobmac (May 17, 2008)

Sailed as 2/mate in Anadara 1961 - was this the same vintage?

Bobmac


----------



## davidpearsonking (Nov 1, 2009)

*anadara*

I sailed on the anadara in 1963 as a deck boy, lebanon ,teneriffe ,west indies Curaco Aruba maracibo sanfrancisco.great times


----------



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

it would have been either 1964 or 65 when I was on the Anadara.

wish I'd stayed longer on either of my first ships, I'd never really been away from home before so the first chance I got to sign off and go home I took it, the Anadara got back to England around the New Year so that was an added 'excuse' to get off.

it wasn't until my next ship, the Dorset of Federal Steam Navigation that I 'grew up' and actually went somewhere proper.
I did the coast on her and was given the choice of going deep sea with her, to New Zealand, it was a hard choice but I made it and went deep sea with her, best decision I ever made.

we were down there during the 1966 Seamans strike, my team Sheffield Wednesday got to Wembley in the F.A. cup final for the first time in my life, so a really momentous time, oh, yes we lost to Everton, probably the best place to be when you get beat at Wembley, and.........we had an Everton fan on board as well, well at least one of us was overjoyed.

I spoilt it after that though, my next ship was a coaster then all of my subsequent ships were 'rock dodgers', mainly to Scandinavia, nice people but such a dour race, perhaps it's the cold weather that does it to them, why do they have the name Olaf, is it wishful thinking, an instruction or just their sense of irony?

Well that's life.

Ray.................in Batley.


----------



## atc781 (Jul 9, 2013)

My first trip was on the Anadara: April to Oct 1974. Joined her in Puerto Rico and after three weeks drydock in Skaramagas, stayed in the Med. Peach of first trip!
The mate was Trevor Berry, who then took on the role of Shell Training Officer. Has anyone else sailed with him, or know where he is now?


----------

